# Que marca de bocinas me recomiendan?



## garrad (Dic 20, 2011)

Tengo pensado adquirir unos bafles los quiero para medios que se escuchen claros y potentes `que marca me recomiendad peavey, yamaha, jbl, cerwin vega y algun modelo que me recomienden que no pase de 370 dolares los pienso levantar con un peavey cs 800 de los viejitos, por cierto no se si en esta seccion me puedan recomendar sobre algun maximizador para tener mejor calidad me dicen mucho del bbe que opinan?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 20, 2011)

¿Para qué lo quieres usar?, ¿para sonido en vivo, tu casa, la del perro?
¿Qué es lo que ya tienes?, woofer's, tweeter's, etc.

Mmmm...

Saludos


----------



## garrad (Dic 20, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿Para qué lo quieres usar?, ¿para sonido en vivo, tu casa, la del perro?
> ¿Qué es lo que ya tienes?, woofer's, tweeter's, etc.
> 
> Mmmm...
> ...



Pues seria para una que otra fiesta de unas 150 personas de hecho esta en mi cuarto cuento con un turbosound 18 pulgadas bocina vikson 300 a 600 watts tengo otros medios pero pienso venderlos para adquirir otros pero no se cual marca. y solo tengo el peavey cs 800 y un ecualizador adc 12 bandas por canal


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 20, 2011)

Unas Behringer B212XL:


----------

